# Show brag



## lhczth

That topic feels odd for me to type. 

This past weekend I did my very first conformation show and breed survey. I have been in the AKC ring once MANY years ago and helped double handle a dog back in 2001, but this was my first with my own dogs. 

Saturday we took Elena into the 12-18 month female class. Lies handled her for me and I did my best to double handle with coaching from Kevin Nance (has the 3X Universal Sieger Vandal Mittlewest) and a little help from Jeff Lund (can't remember his kennel name). Elena actually did very well especially once I vanished during the gaiting. She was very good for the stacking, when the judge looked at the movement coming and going and just standing in the stack during the critique. She showed some good moments during the gaiting, but the show line female in the class didn't do much better and she had more training. Anyhow, Elena ended up with an SG (the highest she could receive until she is titled) and a very nice critique from the judge who felt that she should be able to V when older. I was pleased that what I have seen in her structure was the same as what the judge saw.

Deja then went into the working females class. She stacked and did some of those parts very well, but was awful during the gaiting pretty much dragging Lies around the ring. She also got a very good critique from the judge though he would have liked to see her have more substance (bone and size) or he would have given her a V rating. So, Deja got an SG1, above the other working line females and 2nd to the show line female that went V. She is 57 cm and just under 63# and I like my quick athletic and balanced girls so I am happy with her SG. Maybe if she had a showy coat it would have helped. 

On Sunday we did the breed survey starting with the bitework portion. Deja rocked slamming into the helper on the attack out of the blind, fighting him during the drives, outing cleanly and transitioning into her strong guarding. Same thing on the courage test. She received a praiseworthy on her work in her survey critiques and also recommended for improvement of working ability (or something like that). During the rest of the breed survey she also received a very good critique of her structure. Parts I remember: medium size, medium strength, normal withers, good topline, good croup, good angulation in front, upper arm could be more slanted, very good angulation in rear, slight restriction of movement in front, strong drive from the rear. Good color, strong pigment, dark eyes. Correct coming and going. So Deja is now, SG1 Dejavu zu Treuen Händen IPO2 AWD1 KKL1 B/HOT


----------



## GatorDog

Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## carmspack

proof positive that working lines can and do have good structure -- congrats - that is great . Is one of them the Javir progeny that I liked?


----------



## lhczth

Thank you. 

Carmen, Elena is my Javir pup. 

I'll post photos as soon as I have them.


----------



## Sunflowers

Congratulations, and looking forward to your pics.

All these posts are inspiring me to get out there and do something with my boy!


----------



## TimberGSD2

Congrats! Wish I could have come back for the show Saturday to watch.


----------



## ponyfarm

Congratulations! I got to see Elena and she is indeed..very nice. Again, good job!


----------



## qbchottu

Congrats Lisa. Great work!


----------



## Andaka

Congrats Lisa, and poor Lies!


----------



## cindy_s

Congrats!!!!


----------



## robk

Great job! SG1!!!


----------



## lhczth

Lies did get run into the ground on Saturday. LOL She did a nice job with them both. 

Ponyfarm, I never got to meet you. Meant to come say hello once I realized who you were and then you had left. Next time. I got to meet Wildo, TimberGSD2 and gbchottu. Fun to put names to faces. Also got to meet Pimg.


----------



## Liesje

Haha she wasn't that bad because she doesn't weigh enough! Remember, I helped attempt to ring train IKE!! My problem was how these dogs are shown in the SV ring, it drives me bonkers! They want the dogs just walking around they are NOT gaiting! Now I train my dogs to gait on a loose leash, whether it's SV or UKC or AKC to me a gait is a gait, not a walk where the dog is throwing their weight into the collar. I kept holding Deja back to create more space so I could move faster and let her move on more of a loose leash but after a few paces we already caught up again and you are not allowed to pass unless the judge tells you to. So it really wasn't Deja's fault or a problem with the double handling either. He never gave us an individual fast lap like I've seen all the other judges do. At a Sieger Show they usually make the ring double size for the working classes so it's easier to move.

I'm still sore from all the running! It wasn't even Deja's class, but having warmed up FIVE dogs several laps before the show even starting (including my own dog who *has* been in the SV ring four times and doesn't act much different then Deja!).


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations Lisa!!! It is really special when it is your own breeding!!!!

Lee


----------



## Zeeva

Congrats! c:


----------



## Bear GSD

Congratulations Lisa (and to Lies for helping ). Very impressive


----------



## lhczth

And Ike weighs more than Donovan. LOL No, he didn't do the individual lap or the off lead lap so she could have moved out. She wasn't able to show her best. 

She still rocked the house with the performance part of the breed survey. That was the funnest part. 

Thank you again for handling them both.


----------



## lhczth

Thank you, Lee. 2nd generation B/HOT. Yes, it does feel good.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

a huge congrats to you and the girls !!!


----------



## Vinnie

:congratulations: to all of you.


----------



## gagsd

Congrats!


----------



## wildo

Congrats again! Your dogs did great!



lhczth said:


> ...She is 57 cm and just under 63# and *I like my quick athletic and balanced girls* so I am happy with her SG....


As do I! I'll definitely be keeping tabs on Elena; she looks great!


----------



## KatsMuse

:congratulations:

Great job! :happyboogie:

Kat


----------



## lhczth

Willy took a video of Elena's class. 





 
And a couple of photos. Boy do her ears look huge right now. LOL


----------



## robinhuerta

Congrats Lisa......I love to hear when the WL dogs get a fair placement.
Best wishes!


----------



## lhczth

Thank you Robin.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Huge congratulations to you! Both girls are phenomenal!


----------



## lhczth

Thank you.

OK, photos. Neither dog looks like they have any coat. 

First Miss Elena.


----------



## lhczth

And lots and lots of Miss Deja.

Standing so the judge can evaluate her and write down his critique. 




































And now for the fun part. The performance portion of the survey.


----------



## onyx'girl

Being 'out of coat' sure does show off their nice structure. I bet that helper enjoyed working them. Congrats to you and your BHOT girls!!


----------



## lhczth

No, you can't hide much with that coat.


----------



## Vinnie

Nice pictures Falon. 

I see that Elena is maturing and still as pretty as ever. She looks like she’s retained more black in her coat than her brother Sundance. 

And Deja – you can sure see her mother in that face can’t you? I love the markings in her face coloring. Just the perfect amount if you ask me. Very pretty.

:congratulations: again from us and brother, Sundance up in Minnesota.


----------



## lhczth

I thought Deja looked more like Nike until I saw that photo. You can see them both, but really see her mom. Then Elena looks a bit like Deja, but with a bit less cheek. It is fun looking at photos of 3 (actually 4 since I also have photos and video of Nike's mom) generataions of my girls.


----------

